# T Manor - February 2012



## tank2020 (Feb 14, 2012)

This is a strange one, situated within a large country estate. The impressive building has been forgotten and left, due to what I can only imagine must be lack of funds, a small part of the mansion contains a inhabited flat, so it is a bit strange wondering about, and finding a plasterboard wall, behind which someone is living.

The colours inside are amazing, sort of reminded me of the med. There is also plenty of objects and fittings laying about, including the amazing stove.

Wondering around this place with t2020jr was funny, no matter how hard he tried to be quite, he would find the loose slab, squeaky board or drop the torch. Then he decided to get his finger trapped in the tripod mechanism, and do a silent scream whilst doing the pain jig for about 5 minutes! Being quite for an hour took its toll and he was mumbling constantly under his breath by the time he left.

I hope the place is sorted soon as it is starting to get in a sorry state in places, such a waste. Sorry for the lack of outside piccies, but trying to leave a bit of mystery to deter the scallywaggs





















































































































Thanks for googling

t2020


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice Tank love the photos


----------



## Munchh (Feb 14, 2012)

What a stonker tank, looks like a renaissance build but there are indications of later Georgian and Edwardian facelifts. A mixture of architecture spanning three centuries and typical of a properly 'lived in through the ages' period building well off the tourist beaten track. The more well known period buildings tend to be returned (or kept) to their original architecture.

I really like this building. I'd far rather look at the home than the show house. Thanks for sharing and for keeping it quiet, the range cooker alone stripped and rebuilt to original condition would be worth 8-10k


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 14, 2012)

Tasty stuff!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## mookster (Feb 14, 2012)

It's a beautiful place this - although I must admit my heart skipped a beat when I saw 'T Manor' as there is another even more impressive one that goes by that moniker...


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 14, 2012)

mookster said:


> It's a beautiful place this - although I must admit my heart skipped a beat when I saw 'T Manor' as there is another even more impressive one that goes by that moniker...


 i'm listening!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 14, 2012)

Superb place I agree I hope it is rescued.


----------



## highcannons (Feb 14, 2012)

very nice, very nice.


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 14, 2012)

Really like these photos!


----------



## Lady_Croft (Feb 14, 2012)

Love this place! Stunning shots!~


----------



## Winch It In (Feb 14, 2012)

Fantastic set of pic's tank, nice one.


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Tank,A cracking place with some wonderfull features
Cheers for posting 
Lets hope they can get some money invested in the place soon .

SK


----------



## glass (Feb 14, 2012)

Very impressive 



mookster said:


> It's a beautiful place this - although I must admit my heart skipped a beat when I saw 'T Manor' as there is another even more impressive one that goes by that moniker...



Tel use more!


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice mate there are a number of house like this about, possibly a family dispute stopping it being used effectively ?


----------



## RichardH (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a cracking report.

I'm sure it was reported on a while ago (some of the rooms are familiar). If my memory isn't playing tricks, then it has gone downhill quite dramatically since the last report.

Either way, it's a criminal waste of a glorious building.


----------



## scribble (Feb 14, 2012)

Magnificent, especially that library and the octagonal room.


----------



## mookster (Feb 15, 2012)

glass said:


> Tel use more!



It's owned by a very famous person who lives in Gloucestershire. Can't say much more in public....and don't go guessing the name in public as it's been kept to a moniker for a reason!



RichardH said:


> That's a cracking report.
> 
> I'm sure it was reported on a while ago (some of the rooms are familiar). If my memory isn't playing tricks, then it has gone downhill quite dramatically since the last report.
> 
> Either way, it's a criminal waste of a glorious building.



It's not changed much in the last year or so, a bit more plaster has fallen off the walls and stuff has been moved around but it's all gorgeous natural decay.


----------



## RichardH (Feb 15, 2012)

mookster said:


> It's not changed much in the last year or so, a bit more plaster has fallen off the walls and stuff has been moved around but it's all gorgeous natural decay.



Really? It looks greener than I remember.


----------



## mookster (Feb 15, 2012)

RichardH said:


> Really? It looks greener than I remember.



It might be the processing talking, when I was there in October last year whilst bits had decayed a bit more due to natural causes it wasn't overall too bad - the most noticeable decay between my July 2010 and October 2011 visits being the detaching of a large chunk of plaster from the wall on the first floor landing - visible in the 13th photo as a pile on the floor.


----------



## nelly (Feb 15, 2012)

How sad, I bet that was cracking in its day


----------



## krela (Feb 15, 2012)

Simply stunning, thanks Tank.


----------



## glass (Feb 15, 2012)

mookster said:


> It's owned by a very famous person who lives in Gloucestershire. Can't say much more in public....and don't go guessing the name in public as it's been kept to a moniker for a reason!
> 
> 
> 
> .



I was curious about the other place you talked about


----------



## eggbox (Feb 15, 2012)

krela said:


> Simply stunning, thanks Tank.



What he said.

Amazing place, looks like they just upped and left in 1930. So easy to picture a load of busy kitch staff busying around that uber range.


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Feb 16, 2012)

Just wow......... Nice one!


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 16, 2012)

nelly said:


> How sad, I bet that was cracking in its day



Sadly though I wouldn't as been half as interested


----------



## eclectic_fence (Feb 17, 2012)

Simply stunning, love these pictures.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Feb 17, 2012)

Superb . . . great pics!


----------



## Prometheus (Mar 14, 2012)

what a gorgeous place!! how nice to restore that...


----------



## tynkerbelle (Jun 6, 2012)

What a beautiful place. Nice job on the pics!


----------

